

How to ask for an Investor Introduction - lowglow
http://mojolabs.me/2012/04/16/this-is-how-to-ask-for-an-investor-introduction-2/

======
jasontraff
either the link is broken or the post got removed

~~~
lowglow
Yuck. You're right. I'll ping the author and see if he's going to release it
after some edits.

